# Happy 4th of July All



## Waldo (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## peterCooper (Jul 2, 2006)

You all have a great 4th.
I'll be gone, in England, on my way to Paris.
I know that you are not going to be spending the day posting messages on 
the Forum


----------



## jobe05 (Jul 2, 2006)

Happy fourth Waldo, and all!





Waldo: I'm going to be spending the day picking blackberries. Have 63 pounds in the freezer so far, and will get about another 30 tomorrow. How bout you... I haven't read anything about you getting your berries yet?





Happy Fourth all! And be safe!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 2, 2006)

Happy 4th to all






And to my fellow Canadians a belated holiday wish


----------



## geocorn (Jul 2, 2006)

Have a great day and be thankful for the great country in which we live. I am damn proud to be an American.*Edited by: geocorn *


----------



## peterCooper (Jul 2, 2006)

You're wrong George. We celebrate it all right.
You know when that last dfficult child leaves the house and makes its own 
way? It's that kind of a celebration. No fireworks or raucous high jinks. just 
a slump into the armchair, a grateful sigh and view over the pink and orange 
sunset and as a single though echoes "Thank goodness. Now for some 
peace and quiet!"

and maybe a glass or two before retiring for bed





No empty nest syndrome for us!


----------



## geocorn (Jul 2, 2006)

Touche!


Enjoy your stay in Europe.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 2, 2006)

A Happy 4th of July weekend to you all! Bert and I will be celebrating right here in our yard. It may be just the two of us. And of course, the cats. We're expecting a quiet day, maybe shaking some dice, drinking some beer and maybe even napping in the shade. We're wild here! We are also keeping an eye on the neighborhood since everyone else went "to the lake" for the long weekend. 


Cheers to you all!


----------



## pkcook (Jul 2, 2006)

Please offer up a prayer for our brothers and sisters in arms in foriegn lands as you celebrate. They carry on a long tradition of fighting for a noble cause,FREEDOM! 


God bless you all! 


God bless the USA, and the troops who protect her!


----------



## geocorn (Jul 2, 2006)

Amen, pkcook!


----------



## masta (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy 4th to all and lets all remember the struggles many have endured so that we can live in freedom!


http://www.mygirlyspace.com/myspace...781&amp;first_user_index=0&amp;current_page=0*Edited by: masta *


----------



## paubin (Jul 5, 2006)

Hope everyone had a great and safe 4th! Hey Masta, did you make it to
Bristol for the parade. I think I miss that parade the most out of
everything from back home!



Pete


----------



## Pepere (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry I'm late with this but, I was away.


Remember it is the serviceman and not the reporter who gives us the freedom of the press.


It is the serviceman and not the poet who gives us the freedom of speech.


It is the serviceman and not the cleric who gives us the freedom of religion.


It is the service man who salutes our flag, defends our flag and all too often times his or her casket is drapped in our flag so that others may defame, defile and yes, even burn our flag. 


But that is the greatness of our Nation. God bless America and those who defend her and keep us free. Happy Birthday America.


----------



## pkcook (Jul 8, 2006)

Pepere,


Well said.


----------



## masta (Jul 9, 2006)

Never been to the Bristol parade Pete....maybe I should go next year!


----------



## Waldo (Jul 9, 2006)

Pepere said:


> Sorry I'm late with this but, I was away.
> 
> 
> Remember it is the serviceman and not the reporter who gives us the freedom of the press.
> ...


----------

